# Trailer Repair: What should I do?



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 5, 2011)

Trying to figure out weather I should fix this or just use it for a year or two then just buy a new trailer. The coupler is actually welded onto the tounge and the tounge part was damaged by the previous owner and they just welded a plate to help support it. I was just wondering maybe what I can do. The trailer tounge is welded to the bend frames so im not sure. I would put a fold-away coupler but i dont really have room due to the winch post. What do you guys think?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lots of rust...but everything looks "solid" in the pix. Tap everything with a hammer and see if it is just surface rust. If that is so, scrape; sand; and paint.

I had one that looked worse, but it is great now. I had to take a Harbor Freight electric powered wire brush to some parts.... Rich


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yea i mean everything is solid on the trailer but the main part that bothers me is the tounge part of the trailer. They placed the support there and it is very strong but where it was bent a small gash opened in the bar. Im thinking of either A. Finding someone to weld a peice back on that area or by finding a wat to cut the bar and add a fold-away coupler. Issue is the room part between the winch post and the bad area.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't see the "cut part".... so I can't help there. 

Are you trying to shorten the tongue for storage? Are you trying to strengthen the tongue due to an excess load?If it is either one of those, you can buy a piece of the next size smaller tongue ( or the next size larger tongue) and slip one over the other one. 

Add a double bolt/or pin... through them;...then add a new hitch connector and you would have a stronger; more flexible rig. 

Years ago, I did the "slip through" connector on one. When storing the boat...I pulled the double pins out and slid the extension out. That made the remaining trailer shorter and it then fit into my garage.

Sorry if I am not answering your query correctly....but...I guess I don't know what your exact concern is yet. regards, Rich


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it a tilting trailer?
If so you can just unbolt the tongue and replace it.
Be careful welding on galvanized steel it gives off toxic fumes.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was going to replace the full tounge but its fixed to the other framing so cant u bolt it. Well my concern is that since the tounge by the coupler isn't aesthetically pleasing and the coupler is actually fixed welded to the bad section of the tounge, I might as well add a fold-away couple to save room and have it become more of a solid structure and more aesthetically pleasing. I would have to grind off the weld of that thick plate that was added to the damaged area and then place the fold-away couple bracket over the area.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 5, 2011)

If i do clean up the trailer, Can i just use wire brush to clean it off to then prime and paint the trailer?


----------



## basstender10.6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I say scrap it. It looks as if the tongue is warped. You can get parts and brackets cheap at harbor freight but it looks like your axle is shot. You can find a trailer on CL for less the $350 in good condition.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you sure it's not a tilting trailer? I see what looks like a release pin just in front of the roller and a pivot bolt?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont believe it is. Ill have to check tomorrow but i believe that pin is for the roller but I could be wrong. I have another picture that may help expain what its for. I think its just for the roller and not a tilting trailer.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats not helping me lol. Im now thinking it might! well i will have to check tomorrow. If so then it would be an easy swap of the tounge bar then correct?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the axle isn't rusted that bad it would be cheaper to keep it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 5, 2011)

It's galvanized and look like it's in good shape keep it.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like it is in decent shape to me as long as that tongue repair is solid.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 6, 2011)

looks like a tilt to me as well, I see the bolt it pivots on and the safety chain.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't see your photos (darn the firewall) but that welded coupler shouldn't be a concern. A little time with an angle grinder will take it right off.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am just speculating here, but...many tilting trailers have "nested" channels. That is...while looking down on the trailer... you can only see the top channel, but...if you get down onto the ground and look up, you can see the tilting separate channel. 

There doesn't seem to be any other explanation for that pin and chain. Get better pix so we can help. regards, Rich


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 6, 2011)

Will do. im heading up there in a few hours and taking pictures underneath.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well after looking underneath the trailer, it is def. a tilting trailer. Here are some pictures below. This is good because it is easy change the 8 ft. tounge bar and place a new one on there.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations....nice to have a problem work out. Rich


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 6, 2011)

You don't have to replace it with a galvanized piece of steel but it would last longer.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 6, 2011)

What if it was replaced with aluminum or stainless steel. I need 8' and I have found many for 7' but only a few for 8' in galvinized. The 8' I found was 200 were I have found stainless steel and even aluminum tubing that was cheaper that 200. Of coarse stainless was more like 175 and aluminum was like 90. 7' galvinized I found was 100 but the company doesn't have 8' so im out of luck on that. What do you guys think? Need 3"x3"x8'


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 6, 2011)

Use steel a 10' 3x3 1/8 thick should run around $75.00


----------



## lbursell (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't see your thread until this morning. You have the EXACT trailer as I do. Looking at your pics gave me a definite deja vu moment. Even your rust issues are about where mine were. The only difference is the jack/winch post layout is just a little different. I have just finished completely re-doing my trailer. You can link through my signature if you want to see the pictures. My posts have not quite caught up with current events, but all the tear down and re-build pictures are there. I just put the boat back in the water this last week-end and found a little minor tweaking left to do. It takes a little time (actually, for me, quite a bit of time 'cause I work really slow) and effort, but I'm definitely glad I re-worked the trailer from bare metal outwards. The end result is that now I know like the back of my hand exactly what I have and how everything works together. Plus, I don't mind saying that I'm damned proud of the way it came out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2011)

Screw it - just go fishing

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a tilt trailer that looked far worse than yours does. Half the fun is spending a day wire wheeling the rust off and painting it! LOL Most of my fishing will be within 20 miles of where I live so I'm not driving that long. If I was fishing a wide area and driving 4 hours on a regular basis, I might have went with a new trailer. Just make sure it is safe.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 8, 2011)

That trailer looks to be in great shape to me. I definately would ignore the poster who said to scrap it. My trailer looked way worse than that when I started and its brand new now. I dont see anything in your pics that isnt an easy fix. Good luck on your build and keep us updated!!


----------



## Butthead (May 6, 2011)

I know this a little late but have you tried Dave's trailers up in GB for parts?
I saw that you work @BP so can't you get some discounts on parts there?  
I'm @BP A LOT! I know a couple of the guys that work in the fishing deaprtment recognize me when I come in, lol.

And out of curiousity, where in MD do you fish with your boat?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 6, 2011)

Parts wise for the trailer we dont have what I need. Ive been looking at daves trailers as well because they are well know and we actually send poeple sometimes for stuff to them. I normally fish codorus in pa due to I live in westminster and its a 50 or so mile drive to get to the bay. I try to get down to the bay a few times but for now its just codorus.


----------



## Butthead (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, that's understandable about Cordorus. That's quite the hike you've got to get to work!

I got my trailer from Dave's and have been happy with their service for both sales and parts. I would have gone with the Trailstar when I got my Tracker 1436, but I just couldn't justify an extra $250 to tow a 130 pound floating bath tub, even if the quality is a little better.


----------

